# My 1970 GTO history with some questions



## scott's6.0 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey everyone, my name is Scott and my dad and I are the proud owners of a 1970 triple black 4-speed Goat! We've had the car for 12 years and bought it right after a complete frame-off restoration. I'm currently 20 years old, so this was the car I grew up on...stirring up a love for classic (and modern) American Muscle! I've had lots of good memories in that car...all the thumbs up from passing drivers, dad laying down two dark strips of rubber as we pull away from the house while my mom just stood there shaking her head, learning the basic ins and outs of how to work on a carbureted motor, learning how to drive stick on it, etc. My dad recently passed away at the age of 58 in September. He fought an 8 year long battle with cancer and it finally got the best of him. This GTO not only symbolizes the lasting memories I will have of him, but it's something that helped me build a strong bond with my dad. Unlike my dad, I'm not too much of a sports guy (although I do like football) so this car was something we could both enjoy together. 

Anywho, now that I'm the proud owner of this GTO I want to maintain and drive it as much as possible. Putting a list together of stuff i want to do/needs to be done on the GTO looks a little like this:
Needs a tune up--spark plugs, fuel filter, oil change, carb/choke adjustment, (am i missing any other key components on a tune-up??). 
Needs new tires (still running on the same tires we bought it with 12 years ago :willy: ) Rears are 275/60R15 and Fronts are 215/70R15. Are these stock size tires? I don't think so, but if you have any recommendations for tire brands and/or sizes throw them out there. 
Inspect sway bar bushings.
Replace the diff fluid to keep the Posi happy. 
Also, once it's warm and I turn it off, sometimes I go to restart it and nothing happens. Turn the key and I get no cranking, almost as if it's dead. After a few more on and off cycles it'll crank and start right up. I'm thinking it's the mechanism in the steering column not picking up when the key is being turned. Input on this would be appreciated as well!
Anything else you guys recommend as preventative maintenance??

I look forward to your input and any advice you guys have for me. :cheers:


----------



## scott's6.0 (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh, and a picture of course!


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Replace the points and condenser, all rubber vacuum and fuel lines (both at the pump and at the tank), change the fuel filter in the carb, trans fluid and fill the grease fittings on the front steering links and on the u-joints on the driveshaft. How long has that brake fluid be in there?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your dad, he sounds like he was a great guy. More power to you to keep the GTO and fond memories active. I would install new coolant, points and condenser, plugs, and all fluids, including the brake fluid. That's about it. Your no start is probably high resistance in the ign. switch circuit. Pretty common. Not too easy to fix. You can install a jumper wire switch at the solenoid to verify if this is, indeed the issue. Next time it does a no start, hit the jumpered switch, and if it starts, you have too much resistance somewhere in the ign switch circuit. In my '67, it was the purple wire right at the switch. But it can also be a bad neutral safety switch or starter solenoid. Your tires are not the stock size. Your car came with bias ply's originally. Check out Coker Tire or any of the usual places for tires in your current size, if you like the way they look and work. Also, we're here to help, so if you need anything, please feel free to ask and we'll do our best. Congrats on the beautiful car.


----------



## scott's6.0 (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for the responses. The GTO has been kept up pretty well over the years. With my grandpa, my dad, and myself doing the simple things (plugs, carb adjustments, points and condenser, belt, etc. More complicated jobs are left to the professionals. Luckily we have a local shop who specializes in muscle cars and has been in the business for over 40 years. Brake fluid is only about a year old, along with new disc brakes up front and new drums in the rear. Coolant is the same story, full flush about a year ago with a new water pump and radiator. She had a mini-overhaul about a year and a half ago which includes, but is not limited to, the engine being taken out for a complete refresh (internal and external) and the engine bay being re-painted. 

Greasing the bushings, steering links, and u-joints slipped my mind, thanks 68GTO4004-speed.

And thanks for the info on the ignition switch geeteeohguy! I figured it was some kind of electrical gremlin. Will investigate further when I have some more time.


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

Unless you're concerned about keeping the motor 100% original I would consider replacing your points ignition for HEI. Way hotter spark, more reliable, less maintenance, and not too difficult or expensive of a swap.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I respectfully disagree. The only benefit of HEI is not having to maintain the system. Points need to be replaced every 15,000 miles, but are far more reliable. How long does it take you to put 15,000 miles on the car. For me, points last for years these days. HEI can put out more voltage, but it isn't needed to produce optimum power. An HEI swapped into a points engine, all else being equal, will show no improvement in power. That said, a LOT of folks like HEI and go that route, and it works for them. Me, I actually enjoy tinkering with the old stuff, so points it is.


----------



## scott's6.0 (Aug 25, 2013)

I am not looking to do a HEI swap. Everything on the car is original with the exception of a Flowmaster exhaust system (which I hope to swap out for a different exhaust system at some point). Plus, we've had no problems with the good ol points. We usually only put around 3k miles per year on the car anyway. 

On a side note, I'm not too concerned about the cars performance, as it is fine for me. I use it as more of a cruising car because of the old suspension and steering set-up. Let's be honest, these cars were meant to go fast in a straight line, not take a highway on-ramp at 50mph. Don't get me wrong, the occasional 0-100 sprint is always fun and she's more than up to the task of keeping a young kid in a Honda in check...but at the end of the day it's a good car to cruise in.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Let me add my condolences on the passing of your dad. It sounds like he gave you a good foundation on which to build (and I'm not just talking about muscle cars). You sound like an articulate and intelligent young man.

As GeeTee stated, at first glance your starting problem sounds more like a resistance issue. Another thing to consider, if you just get a "click" at the starter, is the solenoid. The contact disc in the solenoid gets corroded over time and can increase resistance to the point where it does that. It's a free fix to remedy it, but it does take a half hour or more to get to it, get it out and apart. Once you do, flipping the disc over and turning the contact post 180 degrees fixes it. 

Best of luck and keep us posted.

Chuck


----------



## scott's6.0 (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words Chuck! I also appreciate your input. When the no start issue occurs, nothing happens. No clicking, no cranking, come to think of it I don't even know if the GEN light on the dash lights up...I'll have to check next time it happens. 

I've had it out the past couple weekends and it hasn't acted up in a while (knock on wood). Now watch, I probably just jinxed myself


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

Maybe a bad ground somewhere?? A bad ground can make your car do some really weird unexplainable things. My dad went to look at a truck the other day and for no reason it would occasionally start running on 7 cylinders and all the dash lights would go crazy. Heard of other weird things because of bad grounds.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## scott's6.0 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey guys, figured I'd update for anyone interested. I was on spring break from college last week so I was determined to check off some items on the GTO's to-do list. Oil was changed (includes Compcam zinc additive), points were ok, plugs were ok as well. 

Took it to the shop and wanted them to check a cold start issue where the choke wouldn't come on (ended up being the choke pull off, likely suspect), drain and refill the rear diff fluid with additive (because I hate working with diff fluid, done it numerous times with my Jeep), and grease all the suspension/steering components. The day after I dropped it off I got a phone call saying the suspension was basically shot. They urged me to come down so they could show me while the car was on the lift. I was amazed at what I saw...every single control arm bushing, sway bar bushing/link, TREs, ball joints, etc were way past their time. I always had the thought in the back of my mind that the suspension would need attention at some point since it hasn't had any work done to it (except the yearly greasing) since we purchased it in 2001. 13 years of sitting and being used only on the weekends had finally caught up to it. 

Long story short, the wallet is $4300 lighter. Everything on the suspension was replaced with the exception of the springs. Upper and lower control arm bushings (front and back), upper and lower ball joints, shocks, inner and outer TREs and sleeves with new dust caps, idler arm, center link, sway bar links and bushings...probably forgetting a few things. While everything was out they sandblasted, primed, and painted the control arms. 

It drives and rides so much nicer now. Imperfections are soaked up nicely and it doesn't wander over bumps anymore. Everything feels nice and tight, plus it looks good underneath too! 

As for the ignition switch problem, haven't investigated further, as it hasn't done it since last summer. Maybe the warmer weather coming will provoke it again, but until then I'm not worried about it. Tires will have to wait until next year too.


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

Good for you, but my condolences as well. My Dad was my mentor, trainer, devil's advocate and anything in between. Neither of us gave a rat's flatulence about any type of sports. All cars both old and not so old. He was Packard, Model A , Cadillac, I was all of those plus muscle cars and drag racing. He was an early hot rodder too. 38 Dodge PU with all Caddy power, several Ford PUs the same way. Back in his day he had a 36 Dodge with a dual quad Eldorado engine and Hydramatic. Both of us had our own (cough-street-cough-race) exploits in our early days, his with that 36 and me with N2O on an LS5 Chevelle. 

That car you have is pretty special. Even beyond the "what's not to like" dept, you have memories and a future wrapped in an envious example of "The Great One". I'm new here too and lost my pops in 07. I'm still in the game even after our combined lifetimes at it. I wish you all the best, and from where I sit you're doin just fine by both. Oh yeah, my dear ol Dad...


----------



## scott's6.0 (Aug 25, 2013)

666bbl said:


> Good for you, but my condolences as well. My Dad was my mentor, trainer, devil's advocate and anything in between. Neither of us gave a rat's flatulence about any type of sports. All cars both old and not so old. He was Packard, Model A , Cadillac, I was all of those plus muscle cars and drag racing. He was an early hot rodder too. 38 Dodge PU with all Caddy power, several Ford PUs the same way. Back in his day he had a 36 Dodge with a dual quad Eldorado engine and Hydramatic. Both of us had our own (cough-street-cough-race) exploits in our early days, his with that 36 and me with N2O on an LS5 Chevelle.
> 
> That car you have is pretty special. Even beyond the "what's not to like" dept, you have memories and a future wrapped in an envious example of "The Great One". I'm new here too and lost my pops in 07. I'm still in the game even after our combined lifetimes at it. I wish you all the best, and from where I sit you're doin just fine by both. Oh yeah, my dear ol Dad...


Thanks for the kind words! Your Dad and childhood sounds pretty awesome. This goat will be staying in the family for many more years to come. 

On a side note, she won best in class (stock 1961-1970) in a local car show with over 350 cars.


----------



## scott's6.0 (Aug 25, 2013)

:smile2:


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

(05-06 M6 GTO coming soon!) You are hooked! I have a 64 & 04 and they are both fun to drive. Sorry about your lost, hate that cancer word. 58 is my to young and to fight it that long too. Lost my wife to it also. She fought 3 years. Might consider a 04 even. My 04 dynoed out better than my buddy's 05. Enjoy that 70, Les


----------



## scott's6.0 (Aug 25, 2013)

FNG69 said:


> (05-06 M6 GTO coming soon!) You are hooked! I have a 64 & 04 and they are both fun to drive. Sorry about your lost, hate that cancer word. 58 is my to young and to fight it that long too. Lost my wife to it also. She fought 3 years. Might consider a 04 even. My 04 dynoed out better than my buddy's 05. Enjoy that 70, Les


Thanks Les! Yes, 58 is too young and 8 years is too long, but he tried everything he could to be with us for as long as possible. My condolences on the loss of your wife as well. It seems like cancer is becoming more and more prominent in society today. 

As for a newer GTO...we'll see. You can't really beat the performance for the price. A few of my friends have newer GTO's (04 and 06) and I love the way they ride and handle. I like to have a soft ride on the highway while still being able to throw it into a turn at 40 or 50. I work for a local Mercedes dealer so maybe there's a C63 in the future?! But I also like the look of the new 2015 Challenger, and the new Hemi motors are indestructible. Of course, all of this is still up in the air. My parents promised to help buy half of whatever car I want once I graduate college. There's about a year left, so there's plenty of time to decide. But the 05-06 GTO is something that has always stayed towards the top of the list.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Scott,

If the ignition issue comes up again, try moving your shifter from Park to Neutral, or wiggle it a bit in Park. It's possible that your neutral safety switch is the culprit and could be slightly out of adjustment.

By the way... As you know, the C63 is a pocket rocket!

Chuck


----------



## scott's6.0 (Aug 25, 2013)

chuckha62 said:


> Scott,
> 
> If the ignition issue comes up again, try moving your shifter from Park to Neutral, or wiggle it a bit in Park. It's possible that your neutral safety switch is the culprit and could be slightly out of adjustment.
> 
> ...


This is good advice, however it has a manual trans. And yes, the C63 is a blast to drive!


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

scott's6.0 said:


> This is good advice, however it has a manual trans. And yes, the C63 is a blast to drive!


Duh! Quick question... Does the '70 have the ignition interrupt switch on the clutch arm? I know GM did that on the Corvette, but I'm not sure about other models.


----------



## scott's6.0 (Aug 25, 2013)

chuckha62 said:


> Duh! Quick question... Does the '70 have the ignition interrupt switch on the clutch arm? I know GM did that on the Corvette, but I'm not sure about other models.


Not on this GTO. Not sure if they did it to others though


----------

